

Easy to use tooltip view for written in Swift (iOS) - rodoet
https://github.com/teodorpatras/EasyTipView

======
rodoet
EasyTipView is a custom tooltip view written in Swift that can be used as a
call to action or informative tip. It can be presented for any UIBarButtonItem
or UIView subclass. In addition it handles automatically orientation changes
and will always point to the correct view or item.

Any suggestions are welcome!

